# (S) Suche Intense SS Rahmen in M, Farbe erstmal egal, nur guter Zustand!



## KP-99 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Intense-Fangemeinde,

Auf der Suche nach einem anderen Rahmen (man will ja auch mal etwas anderes ausprobieren) bin ich auf den Intense SS Rahmen gestossen.

Ich suche konkret einen Enduro Rahmen mit 160-170mm Federweg, tiefem Tretlager und (wichtig) 1.5 Zoll Steuerrohr.

Da ich auch die neueren Geometrien mit flachem Lenkwinkel mag und eine 1.5 Lyrik schon vorgegeben ist, sollte der Rahmen schon von sich aus mit der Einbauhöhe der Lyrik einen recht flachen Lenkwinkel besitzen (Angleset wird man dann ja nicht verbauen können!).

Schön wäre dann noch hinten eine 135x12mm Steck-(Maxle)achse, damit ich meine 2 LRS weiterfahren kann.

Das alles hätte ein Intense SS Rahmen (wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe) und da ich eine finanzielle Obergrenze habe, darf der Rahmen auch leicht gebraucht sein.

Schön wäre ein Rahmen in L  (alter Rahmen) oder M (neuer Rahmen) (Schrittlänge 85cm).

Falls jmd. einen User kennt, der ein Intense SS fährt und den Rahmen abgeben will, den bitte ich, sich bei mir per PN zu melden.

Falls ihr andere Vorschläge habt, könnt ihr diese hier gerne posten.

Schön wäre ein Rahmen, der hier nicht so häufig zu finden ist (kein Cube, Ghost, Spezi, Bergamont).

Nicht in die Auswahl kommt ein Alutech Fanes (fährt mein Bruder schon) und Nicolai AM (fahren hier einige und ist vermutlich auch zu teuer).

Ein Nukeproof Mega hat mit seinen progressiven 150mm vielleicht schon etwas wenig Federweg hinten, da bin ich noch am überlegen.

Wie gesagt, halte einen Intense SS Rahmen für den richtigen Rahmen für mich und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir einen anbieten könntet.

Grüße
Klaus-Peter


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Oktober 2011)

generell wäre auch ein santa cruz nomad (c) ggf. was für dich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (8. Oktober 2011)

Das hatte ich auch schon im Visier, allerdings sind gerade auch die Nomadrahmen gebraucht recht kostenintensiv.

Einen Lenkwinkel von um die 66° mit einer Lyrik ohne Anglekit zu erzielen, dürfte aber auch recht schwierig werden (die 67° auf der Seite sind wohl mit einer Gabel mit 565mm Einbauhöhe gemesen, da müßte ich noch 0.5° dazu addieren = 67.5°), wobei das nicht so schlimm wäre.

Danke aber nochmal für den Vorschlag!

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## °Fahreinheit (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fahre seit 3,5 Jahren den alten SS Rahmen und bin super happy (gebe ich auch nicht her). So wie du deinen Einsatzzweck beschreibst, würde ich mir gut überlegen, ob der neue SS Rahmen wirklich geeignet ist. Der Sitzwinkel ist arg flach und die Möglichkeit den Sattel zu versenken fehlt. Da würde ich lieber das Mega nehmen, oder halt den alten SS Rahmen.


----------



## KP-99 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte den Leuten, die mich angeschrieben haben, auch erklärt, dass ich mich auf den alten SS Rahmen eingeschossen habe.

Sowohl aus Geometriegründen als auch aus finanziellen Gründen.

Ein eben solcher Rahmen ist mir leider in der Bucht knapp aus den Händen gerissen worden, jetzt suche ich auf diesem Wege einen SS Rahmen.


----------



## KP-99 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, habe einen Rahmen gefunden.

Danke an alle, die mitgeholfen haben!

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## SR--71 (24. Oktober 2011)

...aber gerne doch...


----------

